# What'e the best??????



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

what's the best year and series bmw e36 headlights to fit a 92 maxima.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

GA BOY said:


> what's the best year and series bmw e36 headlights to fit a 92 maxima.


...uh...I prefer the look on the 92-98 e36 2 door. Now tell me what the best year and series j30 headlights I should use on my 1989 maxima.


----------

